# 2012 tegu give away?



## Hybrid (Feb 16, 2012)

Will there be one this year?


----------



## james.w (Feb 16, 2012)

I doubt it!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah didn't Bobby get hit pretty hard last year with the eggs not doing so well? I imagine it will take some time to rebuild his stock back up for him to consider giving one up just yet.


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2012)

I haven't heard from Bobby regarding a 2012 giveaway. I would also be open to arranging a sponsored giveaway with another Tegu breeder, if any out there are willing...
Just a thought...


----------



## reptastic (Feb 16, 2012)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Yeah didn't Bobby get hit pretty hard last year with the eggs not doing so well? I imagine it will take some time to rebuild his stock back up for him to consider giving one up just yet.



He didn't loose any of his animals, just quite a few eggs


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 16, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about, no holdbacks for breeding.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 16, 2012)

Josh said:


> I haven't heard from Bobby regarding a 2012 giveaway. I would also be open to arranging a sponsored giveaway with another Tegu breeder, if any out there are willing...
> Just a thought...



_That's a great idea ahem cou*Wil*gh wink, wink _


----------



## Hybrid (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats too bad. Would be great if someone else did it. It would give a lot of publicity to the person doing the give away...


----------

